

CERN says Higgs Boson may not exist if not discovered before 2012 - radicaldreamer
http://www.wired.co.uk/news/archive/2011-02/22/large-hadron-collider

======
dotBen
What they are saying is that if they don't find evidence of Higgs in the next
two years then scientists should re-evaluate the standard model theory of
subatomic structure.

I think that's very weird way to run science.

It's like saying "if we can't find the cure for cancer in the next two years
lets give up and assume there is no cure".

It's not how science works.

